# الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007



## My Rock (18 فبراير 2008)

نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح و محبة الله الآب و شركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم

سبق و اعلنا عن مسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007 التي تقام في منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة)

و بسبب التنافس الكبير و المجهود الرائع الذي بذله الأعضاء في منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة) حيث وصل نشاط القسم الى 5 اضعاف عن السنة الماضية
كل هذا اخرنا تقريب الشهرفي تحديد الفائزين

لكن نعلن الأن الأسماء الفائزة مركزين على ان ترشيحنا للأسماء الفائزة سيكون عن خليط النشاط و المواضيع المتميزة التي قدمت خلال شهر الأعياد

الفائزين:​

بنت الفادى نظرا لمواضيعها المتميزة في الجانب الروحي و العام و النشاط الكبير الذي بذل في القسم
​
christ my lord نظرا للمشاركة المستمرة و الدعم المستمر للقسم سواء بمواضيع جديدة او بمشاركات للمواضيع الأخرى
​
marmar_maroo نظرا لنفس نوعية التفاعل في المواضيع الروحية و العامل و المشاركة و الدعم المستمر للقسم​
اضافة الى ذلك لا ننسى تعب المشرفين الكبير في ادارة القسم و التشجيع على الدعم فيه الذي فيهم و بمساعدة الأعضاء وصل الى مستوا المرضي و المشجع الى اقامة فعاليات و مسابقات مستمرة كل سنة

لذلك حبينا ان نكرم المشرفين التاليين لتعبهم الكبير في القسم​
استفانوس الذي اتحفنا بمواهبه الشعرية و بمواضيعه الرائعة المكتوبة بيديه و بأحاسيسه, التي منها اخترنا موضوع *آمينــــــــــــــا*كموضوع شرف للأخ استفانوس 

Twin الذي ادار و اشرف على القسم للمرة الثانية بنجاح و تفاعل تام, الذي و بمجهوده ايضا وصل طعم مواضيع الميلاد لما هو عليه في قسمه الخاص, اضافة الى تحفه الفنية الرائعة المتمثلة بقصائده و مواضيعه الرائعة التي اخترنا منها موضوع هل ستولد في قلبي ؟ 

فراشة مسيحية التي ادامت القسم بالمواضيع الرائعة و بالتشجيع المستمر لكل من شارك و قدم معلومة روحية في الميلاد
جوائز كل من الأعضاء المباركين و المشرفين يستم الأعلان عنها في نهاية الأسبوع هذا
فمبروك للفائزين و حضا اوفر للمتسابقين في مسابقات الصلب و القيامة التي ستقام في وقتها

بذلك نعلن اغلاق منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة) و نتطلع لفتحه مجددا و سويا في الأعياد القادمة

سلام و نعمة​​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*الف مبروووووووووووووك لكل الفائزين*​ 
*و الف شكر للزعيم على كل حاجة *​ 
*على المنتدى و على خدمتة و على المسابقات كل حاجة كل حاجة*​ 
*و ربنا يعوضك يا زعيم بحسب كرمة و محبتة ليك*​ 
*و كل سنة وانت و المنتدي طيبين*​ 
*وكل الاعضاء بخير و طيبين*​


----------



## michle (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*الف الف مبروك للفائزين*​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*+بنت الفادى+ +christ my lord+ +marmar_maroo +
+استفانوس+ +Twin+  + فراشة مسيحية+

مبروك وربنا يبارك فيكم ويستخدمك رب الاربابا لمجد اسمه بس  التكريم  ده صليب جديد بتشلوه 
شرف جديد اتحط على اكتافكم ربنا يساعدكم  ونطلب احسن واحسن  فى اليام الى جيه ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويعوضكم تعب محبتكم خير 
و من لا يحمل صليبه و ياتي ورائي فلا يقدر ان يكون لي تلميذا (لو  14 :  27
المسيح عطكم خدمه اكبر  مبروك عليكم بركة صليبكم الجديد 
صلوى من اجل ضعفى 
*​


----------



## tina_tina (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

مبروك للكل
والكل يستاهل واكتر من كده كمان
وربنا معاكم ويكمل عملكم مجهودكم وخدمتكم


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

الف مليون مبرووك للفائزين والف مليون مبروك لمشرفينا الحلوين وربنا يبارككم ويبارك فى خدمتكم .......امين .


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

ألـــــف  مبـــــــروك لكل الفائـــزين 

وميرسى أوى يا زعيم على تعبك 

وربنا يبارك فى خدمتك ويخليك لينا 

وعقبال كل سنة ​


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*+بنت الفادى+ +christ my lord+ +marmar_maroo +
+استفانوس+ +Twin+ + فراشة مسيحية+*
*طالبو بالهدايا من دلوقتى *
*دة روك وانا عارفه *
*تستاهلوها كلكم *
*مش المفروض تعمل مسابقة بعيد عن شهر الامتحانات علشان اكسب *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*




> طالبو بالهدايا من دلوقتى
> دة روك وانا عارفه ​



اااااااايه يا جو !!

أنت جاى تهدى النفوس ولا ايه :t33:


----------



## totty (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

_+بنت الفادى+ +christ my lord+ +marmar_maroo +
+استفانوس+ +Twin+ + فراشة مسيحية+


مبروووووووووووووووووووك

تستاهلو واكتر كمان

بجد خدمتكوا ومجهودكوا رائع

والحقيقه كل المشرفين والزعيم ماى رووووك

الى الامام يارب

ربنا يستخدمكم لمجد اسمه القدوس​_​


----------



## twety (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*



> *+بنت الفادى+ +christ my lord+ +marmar_maroo +
> +استفانوس+ +Twin+  + فراشة مسيحية+
> *


الف الف مليون مبروووووووووووووووك
وربنا يبارك فى خدمتكوا
الف شكر للزعيييييييييييييييييييييم


----------



## BITAR (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*است**فانوس*

*Twin*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=1597* 
*فراشة مسيحية*

*بنت الفادى*
* christ my lord*
*marmar_maroo *
*مبرووووووووووووووووووك*
*لاحبائى جميعا*​


----------



## الانبا ونس (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*مبروك مبروك مبروك​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

+بنت الفادى+ +christ my lord+ +marmar_maroo +​+استفانوس+ ​+Twin+ + فراشة مسيحية+


الف الف مبروووووووووك لكل الفاااااااائزين:new8::new8:​​


----------



## فادية (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*الف  مليون  مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك  *
*لكل  الفائزين  *
*ربنا يبارك  حياتكم  وخدمتكم  *
*ربنا  يباركك يا روك  وتتحفنا  دائما  بالجميل  والجديد* 
*ويا  رب  دايما  في  تقدم  وتميز   لخدمة  رب  المجد*​


----------



## veansea (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

الف مبروووووووووك للفائزين تستحقوها وبجدارة على مجهودكم العظيييييم
وموضيعكم المتنوعه اللى كانت بتشجعنا ومحسسانا بوقت الصوم و بالعيد
وشكرا يا روك على تعبك فى ادارة المنتدى وعلى مجهودك فوق الرائع ده​


----------



## samer12 (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

ألف مبروك لجميع الفائزين
ربنا يباركم ​


----------



## dudu (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

الف مبروووووووووووووك لكل الفائزين:ab8:
من القلب الى  كل المشاركين :36_3_15:
تحياتي DUDU:36_3_2::big29:
:36_3_11::smil2::Flower::286::big68:


----------



## ginajoojoo (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*






all winners

+بنت الفادى+ +christ my lord+ +marmar_maroo +
+استفانوس+ +Twin+ + فراشة مسيحية+​
وعقبال المسابقات الجاية لانى بردو مش هابقى فاضية اشترك معاكو :t33:​


----------



## ramy saba (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

الف مبروك لكل الفائزين ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## ryryry (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

الف مبروووووووووووووك لكل الفائزين


----------



## ATORAYA (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

Brikha qa qarmaneh 
 this is in Assyrian that means ; Mabrouk lel fa'ezin
Shalmanessar _ ATORAYA


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*الف شكر لكل اللي هنونا*

*و عقبالكوا كلكوا يا ولاد الملك*

*وبحب اشكر تاني الزعيم My Rock علي تعبة وخدمتة*

*وربنا يارب يعوضة في الارض و في السماء*​


----------



## مسعد خليل (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*ألـــــف مبـــــــروك لكل الفائـــزين الرب يعطيكم القوة والبركة للاستمرار فى الخدمة ومبروك للمشرفين المميزين  الرب يبارك حياتكم وعملكم والى الامام دائمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
*


----------



## amjad-ri (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الف مبروووووووووووووك لكل الفائزين


و الف شكر للزعيم على كل حاجة ​


----------



## hany13 (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

الف مبروك لكل الفائزين


----------



## dr.sheko (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

الف مليوووووووووون مبرووووووووووووووووك


----------



## christ my lord (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*


*أشكرك جزيلاً اخى الحبيب روك على مجهودك الرائع وخدمتك المتميزة واختيارك لشخصى المتواضع من *

*ضمن الفائزين فهذا يمثل لىّ شرف كبير وفرحة عظيمة .. واشكر جميع المشرفين الاعزاء على مجهودهم *

*وعطائهم الدائم .. واشكر جميع الاخوة الاحباء الاعضاء على تهنئتهم الجميلة للفائزين ..*

*والف مبروك للفائزين *

*استاذى الحبيب  *استفانوس

*اخى الحبيب  *Twin

*اختى العزيزة  *فراشة مسيحية

*اختى العزيزة  بنت الفادى*

*اختى العزيزة marmar_maroo*

*ربنا يبارك الجميع *​


----------



## Meriamty (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*










الف مليوووووووووووون مبروووووووووووووك للجميع 


​


----------



## ميرنا (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

مبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك لبنت الفادى ورومى وتوين  واستفانوس ويوساب تستاهلوا 

نفس تدبسوا كلكم كدا فى كتابة موضوع مع بعض :smil12:​


----------



## رانا (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

الف مبروك ودائما التميز ليكم كلكم  

+بنت الفادى  christ my lord   marmar_maroo  استفانوس         Twinفراشة مسيحية
:mus13:


----------



## هانى+++ (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

الف مبروك للفائزين


----------



## هانى+++ (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

انا نفس اشارك فى اى موضوع لكن مش عارف طريفة المشاركة 
برجاء الرد


----------



## googa2007 (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

​*الف مبروك للفائزين*


----------



## يوستيكا (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لكل الفائزين و يارب التفوق الدائم :big29:


----------



## Bent el Massih (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*مبـــــــروك لكل الفائـــزين *​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*


بنت الفادى

 christ my lord

 marmar_maroo

 استفانوس


 Twin

فراشة مسيحية

استفانوس

ألف ألف مبروك ودائما متميزين ومتفوقين​


----------



## سميرفكرى (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## ابن الفادي (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*الف مبروك لكل الفائزين ونشكرهم علي مجهوداتهم الرائعة *
*والتي امتعونا بها طوال الفترة الماضية ونحن في انتظار المزيد*​ 
*مبروك لـ بنت الفادى *
*مبروك لـ christ my lord *
*مبروك لـ marmar_maroo *
*مبروك لـ استفانوس*
*مبروك لـ Twin *
*مبروك لـ فراشة مسيحية*​ 
*ومبروك للمنتدي علي وجود اعضاء *
*مداومين علي العطاء والتجديد*
*وكل سنة وانتم طيبين*

:Love_Letter_Send:​


----------



## الوداعة (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*



PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> *+بنت الفادى+ +christ my lord+ +marmar_maroo +
> +استفانوس+ +Twin+  + فراشة مسيحية+
> 
> مبروك وربنا يبارك فيكم ويستخدمك رب الاربابا لمجد اسمه بس  التكريم  ده صليب جديد بتشلوه
> ...


----------



## راقية خوراني (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

مبارك اسم الرب بحياتنا مبروك للاخوة الفائزين الرب يبارككم  وتكونوا شمعة مضيئة   للاخرين باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## طلعت خيري (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

الف مبرول للفائزين 
مزيد من التقدم والازدهار  والرفاهيه

اشكركم


----------



## gigi angel (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

الف مبروك لكل الفائزين​


----------



## eben yasoo3 (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

الف مبروووووووووووووك لكل الفائزين


----------



## بنت الفادى (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

ينهار ابيض  معقول
بتتكلمو بجد يا جماعه
يعنى انا من الفائزين بامانه مكنتش متوقعه ابدا
ميرسى قوى على نشجعكم ليا
شكرا يازعيم
والف مبروك لكل الفائزين​


----------



## sweetgogo (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*[COLOالف مبروك على الفوز وربنا معاكم زنتمنى لكم مزيد من التقدم="DarkOrchid"][/COLOR]​*


----------



## استفانوس (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

سلام ونعمة
احب في هذه المناسبة
ان اتقدم بالشكر للآخ الحبيب *ماي روك* 
على تعبه وخدمته اللامتناهيه في حقل الرب
والذي يقدم كل ماهو جديد ومفيد للمنتدى
واتقدم بالشكر الجزيل لحبيب نفوسنا مخلصنا *يسوع المسيح*
الذي يعطي اولاده نصرة وغلبة وحكمة متزايدة في الخدمة 
وقبل كل شي احب ان اعتذر عن التاخير في تهنئة احبائنا الذي اتحفونا بمواضيعهم الرائعة
التي جعلت من عيوني ان لاتتحرك من امام شاشة الجهاز
وابدأ بالاخ الحبيب على قلبي 
امير المنتدى 
الآخ *Twin*
الف مبروك اخي الحبيب 
واصلي ان يبارك الرب حياتك ويعطيك نعمة فوق نعمة اكثر مما تطلب او تفتكر بغنى


وابارك لفراشة المنتدى
الآخت العزيزة *فراشة مسيحية*
الف مبروك واظنها قليلة في حقك
لانك في الحقيقة كنت رائعة في المواضيع والمتابعة بشكل مذهل جدا
اسأل الرب ان يوسع تخوم عائلتك بكل بركة سماوية


واتقدم بكل المحبة 
الى الآخت بنت الفادى
في الحقيقة لقد كان حضورك مميز بشكل رائع 
وانك تستحقين الفوز
فاالف مبروك 
واصلي ان يبارك الرب حياتك ويرفعك من ايمان لايمان


واتوجه بمحبة اخوية للاخ الحبيب christ my lord
واقول لك الف مبروك على الفوز لانك اتحفتنا في حضورك ومواضيعك الرائعة
واصلي بان يبارك الرب حياتك 
ويمسح كل دمعة من عيونك


واقول للاخت *marmar_maroo *
الف مبروك النجاح والفوز واشكرك على خدمتك الرائعة 
الف الف مبروك 
اصلي ان يجعل الرب امامك بابا مفتوحا دائما للخدمة والعطاء


واخير اتقدم لكل الاخوة المتسابقين الاحباء
في الحقيقة كل مواضيعكم رائعة والهبت نفسي بالشكر للذي فدى نفوسنا
شخص ربنا *يسوع المسيح*
اشكركم من كل قلبي
 وفي الحقيقة انكم كلكم تستحقون الفوز
اصلي ان يبارككم الرب بكل بركة سماوية
ويجعل امامك دائما الهدف الاسمى وهو اعلان مجد ربنا *يسوع المسيح*
فالف مبروك لنا ولكم العطية العظمى التي لايعبر عنها
والرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*




> وابارك لفراشة المنتدى
> الآخت العزيزة *فراشة مسيحية*
> الف مبروك واظنها قليلة في حقك
> لانك في الحقيقة كنت رائعة في المواضيع والمتابعة بشكل مذهل جدا
> اسأل الرب ان يوسع تخوم عائلتك بكل بركة سماوية


ميرسي بجد على تهنئتك الجميلة وكلماتك الرائعة المشجعة جدا جدا ليا و لكل اخوتي
وكل نجاح بيتحقق بيبقى من المنتدى وللمنتدى و لرفع ولمجد اسم الرب يسوع دائمآ 
ميرسي علي محبتك استاذي و اخويا الكبير استفانوس
والرب يبارك حياتك و حياة اسرتك و يعوضك ويعوض اسرتك بالنعمة و البركات


----------



## Tabitha (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

بنت الفادى        christ my lord      marmar_maroo 
استفانوس Twin       فراشة مسيحية

بصراحة تستحقكم وعن جدارة
ألف مبرووك يا شباب ..


----------



## looris (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

الف مبروك لكل الفائزين ربنا اكيد عوض تعبكم وكل عام وحضراتكم بخير:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:


----------



## سميرفكرى (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

الف مبروووووووووووووووك للاخوه الفائزين الرب معهم


----------



## Twin (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي كل أخوتي*

*لا إله الآ المسيح *
*دائماً متأخر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*أنا بقوووول كفاية أحراج بقي وامشي .... ولكن مش ينفع*

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لكل الفائزين*
*ومعاهم أنا طبعاً*
*ههههههههههههههههه*

*مبرووووووك لكل الأدارة من أول الزعيم ماي روك الي أخر مشرف بالمنتدي*
*الي كل محاول وعضو مبارك وأعضاء متميزين*
*مبروووووووووووووووك لينا كلنا علي ما قد تم انجازه وعلي ما سيتم *
*تحت راية السيد المسيح له كل المجد*

*مبرووووووووووك للأخ الرائع الحبيب  أستفانوس*
*الأخ الذي بمجهوداته تقدم القسم جداً وصار منارة لكل المنتديات الأخري *
*بكلماته التشجيعية ومقالته الروحية وقصائده الشعرية*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك حبيبي*

*مبروووووووووك للأخت فراشة*
*شعلة نشاط المنتدي شعلة تشجيع للأخرين *
*وصدقوني أنا بتعلم منها تشجيع الأخرين*

*مبروووووووووووووك لكل الأعضاء المباركين*
*بنت الفادي ومرمر ويوساب*
*كانوا منارة للقسم في فترة الأعياد بنشاطهم الملحوظ وبموضوعاتهم *
*ربنا يبارك حياتهم كلهم ويملئهم سلام ومحبة*

*وطبعاً أنا بشكر كل الأعضاء ال شركوا في فترة الأعياد*
*ولم يوافيهم الحظ في الفوز ولكنهم يكفيهم ويكفينا وجودهم ومشاركتهم المتميزة ومواضيعهم الرائعة *
*وعلي سبيل المثال لا الحصر*
*الأخت فينيسيا والأخت إيريني والأخت الأنبا ونس والأخ ابن الفادي والأخت سريانية*
*وطبعاً مشرفينا العظام وأساتذتي*
*الأخت ميرنا والأخت فاديا والأخت مرمر الأخت توتتي *
*ومش فاكر تاني كدة أنا تعبت*
*ههههههه*
*كل سنة وأنتوا طيبين *
*وصدقوني وجودكم معنا في المنتدي هو أكبر هدية لنا*
*ووجودنا معكم كأعضاء في جسد المسيح له كل المجد هدية لنا كلنا*

*وأخيراً وليس بأخر*
*أنحني شكر لأبي وإلهي *
*إله الكل الذي به وله الكل يسوع المسيح*
*الذي به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد*
*وبه وله سنكمل الحياة لمجد أسمه كي تجثو كل ركبه ممن في السماء والأرض أمامه*

*وبجد أصغر هدية ممكن أقدمها لمالكي *
*هي موضوعي ..................... **هل ستولد في قلبي ؟*
*الذي به ومن خلال مشاركاته أعلنت كثيراً أنا وأخوتي ملكه علينا*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*



مبروووووووووك للأخت فراشة
شعلة نشاط المنتدي شعلة تشجيع للأخرين 
وصدقوني أنا بتعلم منها تشجيع الأخرين

أنقر للتوسيع...

**الله يبارك فيك و مبروك ليك انت كمان تستاهل بجد*
*و ميرسي علي الكلام الجميل دا*
*وبلاش تواضع انا اللي بتعلم منك صدقني*


----------



## god4maro (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

الف الف مبروك للفائزين وربنا يكمل مجهودكم للاخر


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

ميرسى يا أستاذ أستفانوس لكلامك 

وميرسى يا توين 

وميرسى لكل الأعضاء اللى باركوا 

وعقبال ماناااااا أجى أهنيكم فى المسابقة اللى جايه ​


----------



## بنت الفادى (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*



استفانوس قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> 
> 
> واتقدم بكل المحبة
> ...




ميرسى اخى العزيز استفانوس
على كلامك الجميل والمشجع
والف مبروك فوزك فى المسبقه عن جادارة طبعا
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك​


----------



## بنت الفادى (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااي كل أخوتي*
> 
> 
> ...




ميرسى يا تون
انت السابقون ياعم
والف مبروك فوزك للسنه التانيه على التوالى
بسم الصليب عليك طبعا
ومبروك لفراشه حبيبت قلبى
ومرمر العفريته مبروك يا سكرة 
ويوساب محامى المنتدى الف مبروك 
ربنا يفرحكم ديما يارب ويجعلكم ديما شمعه تنور لغيرها​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*ومبروك ليكي انتي كمان حبيبتي بنت الفادي *

*ولمرمر عفريتة المنتدي بس احلي عفريتة*

*ليوساب منافسي في الفوتوشوب هههههههههه*

*وطبعا لامير المنتدي احلي تهنئة*

*و لاستاذنا و اخونا الكبير استفانوس ارق تهنئة*​


----------



## يوسف راشد (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

مبروك للكل
والكل يستاهل واكتر من كده كمان معلش انا بأتعلم جديد علي الكمبيوتر ومش عارف أعمل أكثر من كدا ولا أعبر أكثر من ذلك  وكل عام وأنتم بخير
وربنا معاكم ويكمل عملكم مجهودكم وخدمتكم [/CENTER​]​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

_*:yahoo:*__* مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لكل الفائزين *__*:yahoo:*_


----------



## ميما فارس (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

_[/I]__]مبروك للكل
والكل يستاهل واكتر من كده كمان
وربنا معاكم ويكمل عملكم مجهودكم وخدمتكم _


----------



## استفانوس (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ميرسي بجد على تهنئتك الجميلة وكلماتك الرائعة المشجعة جدا جدا ليا و لكل اخوتي
> وكل نجاح بيتحقق بيبقى من المنتدى وللمنتدى و لرفع ولمجد اسم الرب يسوع دائمآ
> ميرسي علي محبتك استاذي و اخويا الكبير استفانوس
> والرب يبارك حياتك و حياة اسرتك و يعوضك ويعوض اسرتك بالنعمة و البركات


اشكرك عزيزتي
على الرد الرائع والجميل​


----------



## قلب حزين (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*+بنت الفادى+ +christ my lord+ +marmar_maroo +
+**استفانوس**+ +**Twin**+ + **فراشة مسيحية**+*
مليون مبرووك للفائزين والف مليون مبروك لمشرفينا  وربنا يبارككم ويبارك فى خدمتكم .......امين .​


----------



## ارووجة (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

مليون مبروك للكل
تستاهلو


----------



## استفانوس (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

سلام ونعمة
اتقدم بالشكر لكل الاخوة الاحباء الذين تقدمو بالتهنئة
واسأل الرب ان يبارك حياتهم


----------



## زيدان المصري (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيد التوبة والستعداد لخلاص الفادي
والف مبروك للفائزين مني لهم كل الحب متمني من الله أن يعطيهم المزيد من العطاء​*


----------



## زيدان المصري (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*شكر خاص إلي كل العاملين علي خدمة هذا المنتدي لأنهم دائما يرسلوا لي بكل جديد رغم أنشغالي في الفترة الماضية أشكركم علي محبتكم لهذه الخدمة*


----------



## zaabolla zaabolla (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

الف مبروك  للجميع 
ليتنا  جميعا  نفوز  بالعشرة  مع  السيد  المسيح  له  كل  المجد


----------



## زيدان المصري (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح يكون مع جميعكم
          " من لايعرف الحب لايعرف الله لأن الله محبة " فإذا لم نحب هذا الذي أعطانا معني للحياة وأعطانا أن نكون أولاد له وهو السيد المخلص رب المجد يسوع المسيح فمن نحب فله كل الحب لأنه أحبنا أولا ولم ينتظر حبنا بل يقدم لنا المعونة دائما بدون أن نقدم له اي شئ لأننا لانملك ما نقدمه بل كل الأشياء ملكه وهو اعطانا اياها فمن يده أخذنا وتباركنا وتقدسنا أيضا بالقدوس نبع الطهارة وواهب الحياة 
         فله كل المجد والتقديس المثلث طول الأيام
الرب يعطيكم النجاح والفلاح والصلاح


----------



## magdysalh (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*






من ذاق الحنان اعطاة


----------



## سميرفكرى (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## farawala (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

أجمل التهانى لكل الفائزين


----------



## قمر النهار (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

:smil12: _الف الف مبروك لكل الفائزين_


----------



## noraa (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

+بنت الفادى+ +christ my lord+ +marmar_maroo +
+استفانوس+ +Twin+ + فراشة مسيحية+

الف الف مبروك اخواتى وكل عيد والمتسابقين بخبر


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

شكراااااا لكل اخواتى اللى اتقدموا بالتهنئة

ربنا يباركم ويملآ حياتكم ​


----------



## My Rock (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

سنعلن عن الجوائز بعد ساعات من الان...


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*



My Rock قال:


> سنعلن عن الجوائز بعد ساعات من الان...



ميرسى اوى ياروك لتعبك 

بجد مش عارفة اقولك ايه...

ربنا يعوضك :new5:​


----------



## جيلان (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*+بنت الفادى+ +christ my lord+ +marmar_maroo +*
*+استفانوس+ +Twin+ + فراشة مسيحية+*​ 
*الف مبروووووووووووك للفائزين وعقبال كل سنة باذن المسيح
ويا رب ربنا يقويك يا روك على المنتدى
وميرسى على تعبك معانا
وكل سنة والمنتدى وكل الاعضاء *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*



My Rock قال:


> سنعلن عن الجوائز بعد ساعات من الان...


 
*وانا مستنية اهوة* :ura1:
*ربنا يخليك لينا و يفرح قلبك زي مابتفرحنا يا رب :t23:*


----------



## msw (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

ممكن نتعرف علي قلي في المنتدي   انا مينا من الاسماعلية مبرووووووووووووك للفايزين


----------



## gigi angel (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

الف مبروككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك                         
             لكل الفائزين​


----------



## يوسف راشد (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

شكر خاص إلي كل العاملين علي خدمة هذا المنتدي لأنهم دائما يرسلوا لي بكل جديد رغم​


----------



## assyrian girl (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*congralution for everyone from all my heart
they deserve it
God bless you all​*


----------



## سميرفكرى (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

مشكورين


----------



## sara2003 (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*الف مبروك ليكم وانتوا فعلا انجزتوا بمواضيعكم ومنتدى استفاد منها يارب علطول تفوز لحد منحصلكم*​


----------



## john_ (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف      مبروك                                                                                             لكل الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد                                                                                                               ويارب كل سنة دايما  وشكر لكل العاملين على المنتدى


----------



## john_ (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

الصورة جميلة جدا جدا  وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا جيرمين


----------



## fadi barsoum (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

ألف ألف مبروك لجميع الفائزين ولكل من شارك بالمسابقة ورب المجد يكون معكم دائما ويحفظكم من كل سوء..ولا ننسى أبدا المباركmy Rock على المجهودالكبير الذي يقوم به.تحية إحترام لك مني My Rock  الحبيب...


----------



## كيرلس زكريا (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

:yahoo:الف مبروك لكل الفائزين


----------



## سميرفكرى (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## بنت الفادى (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*



My Rock قال:


> سنعلن عن الجوائز بعد ساعات من الان...



مش عارفين نشكرك ازاى ياروك
ربنا يقويك ويبارك حياتك
ربنا معاك​


----------



## سميرفكرى (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## eben yasoo3 (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

الف مبروك لكل الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد


----------



## magdysalh (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

نعم الامومة ماوجدتة فى العزراء وهى تحتضن يسوع لو تاملنا هذا المشهد ترتجف لة القلوب ثمتنشرح ونحس بقمة الحنان وجمالة وتاثيرة على النفوس بارك الرب فيكم وتبارك الله احسن الخالقين


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*رووووووووك ميرسي قوي قوي ليك*

*الهدية وصلت تجنن*

*ميرسي بجد و ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## استفانوس (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *رووووووووك ميرسي قوي قوي ليك*​
> 
> *الهدية وصلت تجنن*​
> 
> *ميرسي بجد و ربنا يعوضك*​


:ab8:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*



استفانوس قال:


> :ab8:​




*الله يبارك فيك استاذ فريد :smil12:*
*الهدية روعة تجنن :yahoo:*

*وحضرتك وصلتك الهدية ولا لسة *​


----------



## استفانوس (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

:smil13:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*



استفانوس قال:


> :smil13:​



*معلش هاتوصل ماتقلقش*


----------



## استفانوس (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

:36_1_50:


:010104~171:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*



استفانوس قال:


> :36_1_50:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:010104~171:​


----------

